# Labour of Love + Upgrades



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

My rebuild.

over the last few months i got me passion back for my audi TT , i lost all interest on her for over 2 years she just got drove.
heres me list of works ive carried out and some im still doing.

New disks and pads all round
Uprated brake hoses + fluid change
wheel spacers 20/15/10 i still trying different combos - i need 13mm and 18mm really.

Fully adjustable coil overs ( hight and damping ) 
Adjustable Tie bars
Exhaust 3" (( downpipe ___)
Gearbox (( from a 2005 , 32kmiles ))
CV boots inners and outer Front 
quick shift - side & forward 
gear box seals 
new hi grade gear oil
MAF
G200 sensor 
fan switch
temp sender
thermostat
coolent + new coolent tank
new fuse box on battery + new main power feed cables to in car fuse board
hi grade oil + filter
oil cooler 
Fmic 
Forge DV007
cold side feed for DV 
inline fuel pump
uprated fuel rail 
injectors 
silicone hoses ( not all only the common worn ones )
heater control flap replaced
headlamp module replaced
drivers door lock replaced
alarm replaced

temped to put battery in boot (( see what happens ))

uprated engine mounts + dog bone (front and rear parts)
replaced front lower sub frame (( damaged from being too LOW !!!! ))
all i can say is im very happy so far with how my car is coming along , mechanically shes is sound now 100%.

NEW engine + turbo install short block i have built waiting to go in on stage 2 of my build still shopping around for Hybrid Turbo plan to get this over xmas.

hopping to get anything over 400bhp if im lucky - [smiley=book2.gif]

i post some piccys as over this week once the last few parts arrive , im going in again for part 1 of my build this week.

well happy .


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Who's been a busy little beaver then :lol: 
Tempting fate there mate, saying "mechanically she is sound now 100%". Hope you were touching wood as you typed that....

Excellent job. Good to see commitment to your baby. :wink:

Brian


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Good stuff! I'm also starting to put some love towards my TT again. I'm in the process of gathering all the bits towards stage 2. Just a respray/wrap in white then i'll be happy.I have been hankering towards another lotus elise, but the problem being it would live on the street, and my last one constantly got vandalised by no good for nothing students. Keep it updated mate, look forward to the end product.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Tritium said:


> Who's been a busy little beaver then :lol:
> Tempting fate there mate, saying "mechanically she is sound now 100%". Hope you were touching wood as you typed that....
> 
> Excellent job. Good to see commitment to your baby. :wink:
> ...


thanx dude

carnt jinx my car anymore than it is ......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

shes really starting to come together regardless the cost im very happy with her now wont belong and i be itching to fit the new block and its a very naught engine going in .....

Must say this site has been a massive help for me saved me a lot of money and time with all the info on here couldnt have dont with out it really,
i used to be a mechanic , about 10 years i was in the trade in my early days , so making good use of the skill. 8) 
Petrol head at heart


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

TT Boycie said:


> Good stuff! I'm also starting to put some love towards my TT again. I'm in the process of gathering all the bits towards stage 2. Just a respray/wrap in white then i'll be happy.I have been hankering towards another lotus elise, but the problem being it would live on the street, and my last one constantly got vandalised by no good for nothing students. Keep it updated mate, look forward to the end product.


awww cheers man - yes i seen you gathering parts.... 8)

ebay saved me thousands , if your wanting to know where i brought most the major UPGRADES from USA 1/3 off the uk prices.

i have a few body work marks i need to tackle ,,new bonnet / passenger door and boot lid 
(( same as you people keep vandalizing my baby )) i leave the body till last - might look like she's been in the wars dont let the looks fool ya ........


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

did a little tweak to the ride hight early evening ....took her down 10mm again - a little more each day - :lol:

also some pics from the last few weeks changes,,,









after - shocks - tie bars - 10mm / 15mm 

















still going to try 13mm 18mm spacers wanted....










19" x 35 x 225 all around - lowered around 45 to 50

getting everything ready for NEW < gearbox install > + downpipe + lower sub frame + bushes [smiley=book2.gif]
this could get messy . i hate grease and oil with a passion !!!!!!


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

cleaning parts - ready to fit .........carnt flipping wait 8)


















excited i am.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

more missing parts just arrived - been non stop today with car bits arriving .....

battery - bedding ....
Dimmer for LED's :roll:


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

just ordered me 3' intercooler pipes and fittings...

i have a question if any can help or will know off the top there heads im looking for 3" boost sensor pipe - or a part i can alloy weld to the pipe.i need to go check the car and measure the inlet sizes of the pipes.

just wondering how people get around this ..

how have you got around this - as going from 3' to the standard pipe is very restricting.trying to 3" all the way to inlet manifold.
or have i go this wrong . do i just keep the standard Audi boost sensor pipe??. ( i feel a mod coming on here )


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

STOP RAINING !!!! so i can finish!!

just waiting on intercooler fittings + NEW hybrid TURBO to arrive


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Steve-c said:


> did a little tweak to the ride hight early evening ....took her down 10mm again - a little more each day - :lol:
> 
> also some pics from the last few weeks changes,,,
> 
> ...


Looking good. Some of these pics look familiar, you anywhere near Coldharbour lane? Would be great to meet someone fairly local to me, I'm happy to lend a hand as I'm pretty good with a spanner and have a decent set of tools


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

yes mate - im at Brixton JAMM - my place of work .you should swing by say hello! FB cutting vinyl

i make vinyl records for a living - i running one of the recording studios & vinyl cutting suite.....in the JAMM.

hoping to get moving on car this weekend , if weather holds off Bloody rain , i rather sit in a warm studio ...lol


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

ok weathers looking go for 2moz - 8)

First job - Gearbox out .........pics i will post up for sure.NOW im excited.hope turbo arrives very SOON !


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

quite a lot done this morning - drive shafts out - and gearbox almost ready to come out ...

Stop now for today i have vinyl records to make , more to come..slowly slowly catch the monkey .... :lol:










i can Deffo see a mod coming here - as this tube act as brace across the front lower chassis

Haha New Gearbox waiting patiently to go in ...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great thread....your commitment is awe inspiring... She is going to be a beast when finished. Great stuff. 

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

i love inspiring people , thank you

go FB cutting Vinyl - ur see i really do inspire many people in life , life is too short


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

spent most the morning under the car laid on my back which was nice ..

Exhaust and Gearbox is all ready to come out - i spent about 4 hours this morning , removing damaged lower sub frame.
everything came undone no problems , happy with where i am ..

i get exhaust off and drop Box out 2morrow.


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Steve-c said:


> yes mate - im at Brixton JAMM - my place of work .you should swing by say hello! FB cutting vinyl
> 
> i make vinyl records for a living - i running one of the recording studios & vinyl cutting suite.....in the JAMM.
> 
> hoping to get moving on car this weekend , if weather holds off Bloody rain , i rather sit in a warm studio ...lol


Sorry for the late reply.

Girlfriend permitting I will be in your area tomorrow, hopefully with overalls  , at very least I should be able to swig by to introduce myself point and ask questions lol. Looks like you're making good progress though!


----------



## Beastie TT (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Steve c

noticed you've fitted Megan Racing adjustable tie bars, what do think of them, would you recommend. Yours look different to the mk1 TT ones listed on their site, how come. Any info is very welcome.

Cheers mate.

Btw, impressive work on this thread, I get scared just reading it!


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

not ignoring anyone - just a little over worked ......

Rained off yesterday .......but to day early start - 8am 

























yeah @ adajason no worries i pm my number , holla some time.

@ Beastie TT - the tie bars are really good that good i might get another set for the top's tie bars , im very happy with them, only complaint is the headlamp adjuster little mod to fit back to tie bar , i used rubber around the tie bar , i post up the pic's once i get back on the rear end.

tea break n smoke , and i refit new exhaust , and new gearbox is going in today. 8)


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Steve, How do you rate these LED strips as DRLs? I assume they just stick on the grills?


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

thats an easy one - the LD;s - i dremelled away the lower vents ....i used Slo_ZAP glue ,

















ok - gearbox / new clutch / exhaust down pipe..........


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice work! Bet that was not nice at all doing that on ya back! It's bad enough doing this kind of thing at work on a ramp. Great commitment bet it feels great to have got all that done now mate


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

cheers - yeah - i will have my first gear back  
struggled with my 1st n 2nd too long , more so under heavy Power i couldnt change gear. :wink:

carnt wait to have her finished 8)

she is turning in to a Wolf in sheep's clothing ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

thats me today quite a lot done today well happy.

OLD gearbox out - 
newish old clutch out .....
exhaust off...

heres what i did today .....

New Exhaust fitted
New Clutch 
New Gearbox in 
bolted up gearbox 
gearbox oil 
starter motor back in.
clutch bleed done.
gear linkage - short shift ( both ways )
Harder engine mount gearbox side installed.

WOOHOO - i have GEARS !!!!!!!!!!!YES YES

started replacing CV boots inners and outer' and i stopped here today..

hope the rest of parts arrive this week fingers crossed maybe Next weekend back on road part 1 of my build done.

lots of people asking me about Megan Racing Adjustable tie bars . 
Well thay are that good im ordering another set for the tops.....

i carnt fault them ....Megan Racing Adjustable tie bars.


----------



## Beastie TT (Nov 14, 2012)

Steve c

That looks like a good days work, nice one.

Cheers for the info re Megan Racing tie bars, they look well made in the pictures and are well priced, I'll have to look into those. 
Did you pay any import tax, I know that can be a bit hit and miss. Also do you think you wont get enough adjustment with the one pair, camber and toe, hence the need for top and bottom?

Sorry for all the questions, I'll leave you alone now, you've had a busy day as it is!!


----------



## dom122001 (Nov 22, 2012)

This is going to be awesome when completed! great work dude.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Rained off this morning ... [smiley=argue.gif]

so i will spend a few hours this morning parts hunting.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

ok been way too busy with work managed to get a little more done this week.

fitted new lower arms 
new lower ball joints
new track rod ends.
new power steering fluid 
3" intake pipe work.
WAK mod ( on a second _ Air box _ )

waiting on exhaust fittings and a few more little toys to arrive.just waiting on some fittings for FMIC + oil cooler brackets.

been doing some more re-wiring for Depo 4in 1 gauge 
all in all the car is coming along quite nicely , fingers crossed back on road next week.

plan is the BIG TUBRO install for Jan ,once the chassis is ready and she's is so close to finishing now


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good thread and great work Steve. 

(wondered where cutting vinyl had disappeared to)


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Still here bro, just been cutting records for many people Christmas presents record picture disks taking all my time at mo so im squeezing the time in as and when i would like the car on the road next week.

i think the next stage , everyone will like , installing - fuel pump + rail + injectors + turbo and few more goodies.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

just measuring oil pipes + brackets and fittings wondering if i should have a small oil cooler for the power steering ..hmmm

oil cooler(s_) will live just above the FMIC .this is the nice part of my build it all start to come together now.

FMIC 600x300x76MM just fits nicely .....( thank you for the info TT FORUM )
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390477791462? ... 1439.l2649
with all the fittings totals around £180.

Looking at the BADGER 5 SILICONE 80mm as this will work for me now and later the turbo is changd.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120971746092? ... 1423.l2649
same again £180 + delivery


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Who is doing the mapping mate ?


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

well i was going to ask WAK - if he have me ...

wondering when i should get her mapped at what point good question.
do i wait till next stage once i fitted turbo/injectors/pump +++++++++ 
or just for safety have it Mapped now anyways , ....lol

ideally looking for ECU change..........


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good choice.

Will contact you soon about some vinyl I need cutting/producing.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Good choice.
> 
> Will contact you soon about some vinyl I need cutting/producing.


Going to wrap Kamilla a proper red then james :lol: :wink:


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

no worries -

please no Audi TT picture disk records....... :lol: :lol: :lol: with engine noises HAHAHA ...

although i have been mucking about with Audi art work for a record label we run.









contacts are on the Cutting vinyl Fb page


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

fingers crossed the last parts arrive this week , hope this time next week to have her back on the road.  
and this the first stage on my RE-build .....

stage 2 - (( engine + Rear subframe Restore ))

i have a question wondering what injectors to install..... [smiley=book2.gif]

here some b4 shots i update this mid week with after shots .














































much to do this coming week,,,carnt wait


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

good old fashioned HOT soapy water .......


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Great thread - Enjoyed what you have done so far!


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

E3 YOB said:


> Great thread - Enjoyed what you have done so far!


thanks - yeah shes not bad for X reg ...........im itching to Finnish this part.

the deep clean is the last part b4 the parts go back on , once intercool on and pipe work intakes and Pump.i will MOT it.
just making sure everything is ready for Engine upgrade after xmas jan...could be sooner

im putting off the REAR subframe restore / rebuild , for better weather really. although MOT i many have to do this early its quite rusty.
rear subframe replace and top rear tie bars + lower main arms too im changing purely because the Rust


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

I came past that day it was raining, gets quite busy there!! I even waited for as I was gonna call the number on the door round the side but felt a bit shy  lol and thought you would probably be busy anyway, maybe another time  .

Anyway looks like youre making good progress, bravo sir!


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

07598 074150 just holla ...all cool

its a busy building is Brixton Jamm .......


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

just been hunting in my pics , found this one she always happy to see you !









hope for good weather in the morning , much to do on the front end tomorrow.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

this morning efforts ....cupple hours this morning removed old intercooler and cleaned arch.














































X reg " 2000 plate " not bad got an old girl.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

cupple more hours today to get a bit more done .much finished today just going to size up pipes the stop or maybe.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

more tomorrow morning now ran out of light , plus i done loads on her this morning early hours ,tomorrow i will try to fabricating intercooler pipes to clear headlamp washers and i will install my intake pipe., and then maybe start to bolt everything up....be a good a day tomorrow morning.

must say this is the nice part of my build, adding the parts and some mods along the way.

still working on oil coolers , fitting and pipes look class really can wait to install them , need to temp fit bumper to work out spacing , with FMIC so they are correct and not damaging when drive.Sorting all the clearance is my tomorrow morning job once happy i can start to get the car ROAD WORTHY again .


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

started at 8AM -

finished off the both drive shafts ( all bolted torqued up ) 
finished off electrics in engine bay 
Finished off sub frame bolts settings and the rest of the bolt tight to torque

finished mounting FMIC .

Started ENGINE _!!!!! .......................she sounds so nice now.not louder in sound just smooth and on the button.
i update with pics later today just a quick Tea break _ BACK SOON !


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

held off on fitting oil cooler today - i am missing 2 fittings [smiley=bigcry.gif] i will install one on the next stage 2 ( Engine + Turbo ) after christmas.

some heavy mod's on bumper and intercooler installing finishing needed , going to get the intercooler to sit higher ' so 3" pipes line up with front vents.well will see in the morning.

been a good mornings work tho on car - yeah she be road worthy tomorrow although my interior light is playing up again ' keep staying on has a mind of it own ( Doors and door locks + glass adjustment service is coming up very soon just need to find top door hinge pins mine are very worn it seems - then i will hit the door service also changing the passenger door.
interior monitor unit going tits up " water Damage " [smiley=bomb.gif] very annoying.
more parts ordered ( ordering _ )

N75 
fuel pipes 
fuel line fittings 
fuel pump bracket 
drop link arms front and rears

been thinking about a oil catch tank.( maybe soon )

im looking for some parts if anyone has or know of get intouch pls.(( breakers yard hunting )) i rekon
Coolent tank cover 
Scuttle pannel black 
Small black screws same as on battery cover needed.
Arm rest black 
Sliver Hard TOP WANTED !

enjoying the build so far.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Steve-c said:


> Small black screws same as on battery cover needed
> 
> enjoying the build so far.


I'm going to TPS tonight (if I make it) / tomorrow morning, I can pick some up for you, how many do you need?


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

aww wicked - i need 12 lol no jokes [smiley=book2.gif]  ( battery cover 3 / coolent cover 1 / front slam pannel ^6needed ) + spare.
(( i have a slam pannel mod '' with the black screws " wanting everything in black u see .))

yeah 12 needed.LOL


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Thats a MASSIVE cooler  totally future proof. I take it you had to strip out your aliens?

Good job matey


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great job Steve...very thorough...  Really enjoying seeing your TT develop.... Should be on men and motors... 

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Thats a MASSIVE cooler  totally future proof. I take it you had to strip out your aliens?
> 
> Good job matey


No Aliens still in place - i have to remove the first alloy pipes for them to go around them - im still adjusting all very titght.
i will Cut and move my TOW eye as i wont the pipes to line up with the to side vents if that makes sense.
yeah went for a big Fmic that can cope up to 600+ ........(( as if .....LOL ))

she's a Monster ....


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great job Steve...very thorough...  Really enjoying seeing your TT develop.... Should be on men and motors...
> 
> Damien.


thank you , she's on the turn now - but very much still OEM !!!!! 8)


























not bad for X reg ! reg ! .....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Steve-c said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a MASSIVE cooler  totally future proof. I take it you had to strip out your aliens?
> ...


The Forge ones dont half constrict to get past the aliens matey, looks like you just need to take a lump hammer to those lovely bends [smiley=bigcry.gif]

When are you getting a turbo?


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

HAMMER _ :lol: :lol:  hang on a min says nothing in the manual about a big Hammer [smiley=book2.gif]

cutting that tow eye out and moving it - to stop HAMMERING PIPES>> still moving it all around i rekon tho with tow eye moved and little cutting on bumper inside i will get the look im looking for....

this first go i try a Hybrid - stock fitment , then just go for some really naughty ........many options around


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

adajason said:


> Steve-c said:
> 
> 
> > Small black screws same as on battery cover needed
> ...


lovely to meet today mate -
yep didnt get much done on car as we talking to much and where playing trumps on car bits - LOL boys and there toys !
thank you for the SCREWS !!!! epic thank you .


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Steve-c said:


> adajason said:
> 
> 
> > Steve-c said:
> ...


Yeah it was brill, no worries. Really nice looking car btw, will be awesome when its done. Now I almost like roadsters :lol: . I do feel a bit bad for being a distraction. But I'd like to think I did a really good job of holding the intercooler up :roll: LOL


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

you too mate - yeah like wise , nice motor ! coil overs u need !!!

not worried about not getting much done today was no biggie.just means i need to work a little faster tomorrow ! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Kudos for so much of this being self done, great work quite stunning.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

jamman said:


> Kudos for so much of this being self done, great work quite stunning.


 8) x car mechanic ,its just nuts and bolts and some love.

still working on the 3" pipe works ,attempt 3 or version 3 is coming , ive changed the front pipes from alloy for 45 silicones.we will see still working it all out worth spending the time on it shame the bumper will cover everything , once oil cooler sits on top centre to the intercooler will be a work of art and boys n there toys.

not much left to do on this stage really ive hit the car quite hard replacing anything i came across worn or faulty + all the Track car parts.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

stage 2 the turbo + all the other extras to suite will be the fun part pushing as much life out of this block as rebuild this 2nd engine ,i have a 2nd short block - just awaiting for the right head to come up

BIG BRAKES r COMING _ few options for some front that only fit 19" rims big big brakes i go for .....hence me putting cheap get through the MOT £79 a hole set of disks n pads / did want to waste cash on breaks knowing i upgrading.
http://www.phatboybrakes.com/380mm-8-Pot-Kit-FRONT.php

be a lovely car for someone once finished.till the next one [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

quite a slow day today , many things in the way from me to getting on car but i managed to re-fit Front headlamp leveling unit 
also started to reroot Ice sensor + horns just under passenger inner wing.

also spend another 10mins on the gear shift setting it so nice now all gears well happy.

temp fited headlamps/air box in place and Vag.com'd just to make sure ................all clear [smiley=gossip.gif]

ive ordered some 45 - 76mm silicones for the first front lower parts of the intercooler pipe work will work better for me with out cutting any of the bumper or car away. :evil:










awaiting news on scuttle panel.still searching for Silver HARD TOP [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hard Top Steve......... HARD TOP

YOU PUSSY :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

jamman said:


> Hard Top Steve......... HARD TOP
> 
> YOU PUSSY :twisted: :wink: :lol:


hahahaha - i think the car looks class with out it , but really feel it would finish it of quite nice.
i love the cab way to much to go coupe....


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

ive got myself a set of 19" bbs split rims 8.5 - 9.5 et35 (( not sure if i like them i will try them again on car )) but this could mean i have some wheels up for grabs

set of RS4 19" 
and 
set of BBS 19"

PM me if anyone is interested ( yes have tyres both sets )

steven is thinking , this could take some time ........................MOT is booked.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

dont want to tempt fait but i found a hard-top :roll:

update on hard top - seller wants way too much for i than im willing to pay and no fitting kit , very very very Gutted


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

what i love about the BSS's rims is the stretched rear tyres looks SO PHAT N RUDE !!! :lol:

19" BBS LM 8.5 ET35 5x100 set i just picked up - so my rs4's rims go for refurb - i like the RS4's better on the car but the BBS look so nice ,,,,,,,but i want OEM so sticking with RS4's

these BBS will be for grabs very soon with tyres.....


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve-c said:


>


I so love that pic Steve. Im biting my lip not wanting to say " It needs lowering" or "buy a decent FMIC with mounts" but I wont 'cause Im not a shallow idiot. Plus the fact that as an ex mechanic you can put all the nuts back in the right place and not have some over as I do (too frequently)...
Kudos for the hard work mate....

Brian


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

kinda words mate - yeah see your all getting to know my i loves a leg pulling joke about and laugh life is TOO short ! 8)

HAHAHA lower it - change that FMIC sort it out them brackets OUT ! !!! lolololol

but my car its just a TOY .......to me purely a feel good Factor to get me out the recording studio to take my mind off things.










car is really starting to take shape now.

PS - the next update pics - might get poeple bridling [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

was way too cold this morning but did a few more things , tomorrow i try these new rims and fit the new silicones on intercooler.

NO i didnt beat any of the pipes - to fit bumper - yes my headlamp washers are staying working and installed.
your see how i done it - when i re-fit bumper i take loads pics.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice! I'd be tempted to put the crash bar on and leave it like that. I can see you clearing the outside lane no problem. :twisted:


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

sure im fitting the Alloy bumper bar back in - ive have had to mod it , to make room for intercooler 
i post a pick 2morrow in day light .

ive cut away 2 points to the back of the alloy crash bar to allow 5 to 10mm clearance around the Fmic .
i didnt want the intercooler touching the alloy bumper so i cut away these small sections. easy job - i will alloy wield them up the parts i cut out and make good for strength again once winter has passed.

wouldnt dream of fitting the bumper back with out it - its a crumple impact part to take impact - 
with out it in the bumper its really all plastic so i keeping it in place just mod it .


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Steve-c said:


> was way too cold this morning but did a few more things , tomorrow i try these new rims and fit the new silicones on intercooler.
> 
> NO i didnt beat any of the pipes - to fit bumper - yes my headlamp washers are staying working and installed.
> your see how i done it - when i re-fit bumper i take loads pics.


Looking good dude!


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

i dont want to drive it in the wet :lol:

cheers bro.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Loving the Megan's - These look the dogs. Did you import these? Thanks Craig


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Loving the Megan's - These look the dogs. Did you import these? Thanks Craig


yes imported - yeah all good for me , i dont mind rose joint's cheep as chips to replace once warn.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve-c said:


>


Wow there is something deeply satanic about those two Steve.....

aka










Brian


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

my fave she is smiling at you all
























wish i cleaned that tail pipe ...... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

every see the car film - Christine ? :twisted:

" in back ground car radio just switch it self on playing old hits from now thats what i call music 1999 " lol

got my work cut out 2morrow - swopping some wheels around and tyres , wish we had a wheel balancer but hey.
lest i can fit the tyres and i take for balancing / tracking after mot.

yeah tyre fitting machine in our yard fully working - epic - shame shame no balancer oh carnt have it all i guess.

classic as i look back in the thread never judge a book by its cover , OEM all the way at a glance...........

big difference b4 and after 
be for i tweaked it ( this pic 19" and 60mm lowering springs. ) 









these pics with V-max fully adjustable - + tie bars + spacers only on the front.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve-c said:


> every see the car film - Christine ? :twisted:
> " in back ground car radio just switch it self on playing old hits from now thats what i call music 1999 " lol


Oh yes mate. Class musical interuptions. 
Sadly also old enough to remember Dennis Weaver in Duel directed by an up and coming nobody called Steven Spielberg.

Brian


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am finding it hard to believe you can even get the crashbar over that bad boy!!!

Look forward to the write up


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> I am finding it hard to believe you can even get the crashbar over that bad boy!!!
> 
> Look forward to the write up


+1

Enjoying this thread all self done much like Matts/Lees, respect in bucket loads


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Matt B said:


> I am finding it hard to believe you can even get the crashbar over that bad boy!!!
> 
> Look forward to the write up


i update the pic tomorrow


jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I am finding it hard to believe you can even get the crashbar over that bad boy!!!
> ...


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

more coming ....more pics i used an old alloy bumper support so i could cut the back away for a test run , i will weld it up for more strength once weather gets a little better. -3 in out side not fun to work in.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

As above I respect you greatly for all the DIY Steve.
Shame the crash bar covers so much of that big bitch of an FMIC 

Brian


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

ive a few idears about that - but its really way too cold outside for me to do metal work , hack saw keep you warm tho lol.
ive cut the back away from the Alloy bumper to make more room - this will need wielding for sure cutting this one about mock up for another to get right , tempted to change the bumper but i really want to keep her OEM , and yeah the main part hits cold air and has plenty room around for air to circulate.
quite temped to get its sprayed black ......the FMIC

this will come in to play later when turbo is strapped to her . :twisted: 
i took few hours carefully cutting the back of the bumper - around 7mm clearance on the front to bumper to FMIC and around 30mm from Fmic to Aircon rad.

much still to do tea break over.










still like the Rs4 more ..temp wheel Rs4 off for refurb.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

What an awesome thread...massive respect Steve...Great work there mate...
God those lm's look awesome, sultry stealth look with the silver paint and black canvas roof...  They 8.5 fornt and 9 j on the rear ? Have to be honest 19's just fill the arches so bloody well on lowered suspension..  If i didn't have a QS id have 19's on in a shot..

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

cheers - yeah right from the very day i got her - 19" went straight on , i still think the RS4's in silver look much nicer.
but i guess the Original BBS LM rims yes 19" ET35 / staggered rears 15mm rear spacer - 10mm front need 13mm really - little worried about the over hang on the rear .










13mm spacers front and rear is need i think - 15mm on rear just a little to much and need to clear the rear callipers.









i going to take the rear down a notch more i think she sitting just a little high from jacking her up to change wheels.

yeah if the bbs was the same colour at my RS4's yeah ......maybe i should get them painted. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Lookin' Good 8)

Some serious work and dedication gone into this


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

why don't you referb the LM's instead? Polished lip and hyper silver looks awesome.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

cheers people - yeah im thinking of having them Audi Silver same colour as RS4 - unsure i keep them really.

but some cheeky night shots - wondering about what colour brakes - gold maybe .....was tempted yellow :lol: 
you start to see the effect of the cleaning at night , lol


----------



## ornithology (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow do work son! Great job. How do you find the coilovers?


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

the v-maxx Extreme Fully adjustable is class ..... so many settings i love them - !!

http://www.v-maxx.com/uk/products/xxtre ... over-kits/


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

the BBS RIMS are UP FORSALE !!!!!!

19 " BBS LM 5x100 ET35 - 8.5 / 9.5 will fit VW VAG PORSCHE 911 944 BOXSTER GOLF VR6 GTi MK4 MK5 MK6 and a few more
very very good condition offers can post or can be collected london brixton.

inbox me or call txt whatever - 07598 074150

forsale here viewtopic.php?f=15&t=309139

rain rain rain no work on car today [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Version 2 on the FMIC pipes.



































bumper on tomorrow


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Steve-c said:


> bumper on tomorrow


Have you offered it up yet Steve ?


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah - all fits nice , bit of a pain in the arse the washers but ive worked out how to do it.
Changing the front alloy to silicone now lets everything fit without beating any alloy pipes even got my 3" inlet in there too .

i have bumper on early morning , i would of carried on tonight , but weather is a killer


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

ok fitting bumper at this hour i mean really - but i want the car on the road.

bumper is fitted .......well happy .


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

she is running like a dream so happy ,,,,RIght i better start thinking about STAGE 2 Engine + Turbo Change !!!!!! 8)


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

my work is done now - time to get back to studio catch you in the new year !

enjoy your Xmas people. Drive safe - n party HARD !

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Steve-c said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Loving the Megan's - These look the dogs. Did you import these? Thanks Craig
> ...


Hi, surely the rose joints can be replaced with Poly Urethane Bushes when worn??!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice one Steve glad she is running well... 

Look forward to next years turbo build.... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Steve-c said:
> 
> 
> > Cuprabhoy said:
> ...


you prob could yes - but i dont plan on kurd'in the car , and quite low miles so works for me.not for a everyday car tho.



TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice one Steve glad she is running well...
> 
> Look forward to next years turbo build.... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


im totally in love again , just everything about the car now , really happy with how she drives , like a new car ' gears are so smooth again i carnt believe the shocks v-maxx love the settings , cupple clicks we are cooking holds the road like glue solid. , not really ragging the engine as remap is well needed i think she is running a little rich ; but i clock a few miles up over Xmas new year as i think about Engine + turbo + temped to air ride the shocks now.most deffo heading for some kind Big brake kit , but i also know this i spotted another one , i have my eyes on another little project TT roadster this could get very expensive.
or temped a vinyl rap ' maybe purle white.

could sell her now if offered the right money - as i fancy another colour one .LOL


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

knocked her down another 10mm , still no RUbbing or scrapping .!!! love it

V-maxx Extreme Coil overs !! im so impressed - i tell ya cupple clicks each way , its different class - the lift has completely gone , u do not chucked about very smooth very very impressed , the cornering like on rails ..with no the body roll!!!
im very shocked happy and little blown away.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

looking good steve, that intercooler is some size  well done on getting it all fitted and the bumper back on!


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> looking good steve, that intercooler is some size  well done on getting it all fitted and the bumper back on!


 8) yeah this Fmic will come in to play a little later .althougth the car is pulling so hard now !... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

im still blown away with the handling ......all good!

i really have the biggest smile on my face ! all the hard work and effort laying in the rain cold , on my back many hours on the tools , i really starting to see and feel the dramatic difference.

some night shots pics' tonight ...


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

gray day ...


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Mot Booked for Thursday.

RS4 wheels are going back on.










getting car ready for it first Long Run out - wish me luck -


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

This morning going over car as this is its first long run out Thursday Morning MOT feeling very nervous about it for some reason.ive run the car on short trips and no problems - knockings or bangs.










Less hope no more Dash LIGHTS LOL










So its the NEW YEAR and starting to FOCUS on my Engine + Turbo install now.Very Very Temped to buy a Built Ready block stage2 and head stage2 + instake mani.
http://www.intengineering.com/integrate ... hort-block
http://www.intengineering.com/integrate ... e-manifold

although i have a 2000CC block converted waiting without a head , so ive been huntting a head but stopped hunting secondhand and Looked http://www.intengineering.com/

all im thinking is NEW ENGINE + BIG TURBO + BIG BRAKES.

seat change !


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Pass - straight through MOT - very happy not faults or advisories

thats 3 years running PASS every time .

clocked up 110 miles and still not faults or lights on dash very happy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good news on the MOT Steve now get out there and do some work on it ya lazy galaar  :wink: :lol:


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

cheer Jamman

i need a REMAP BADLY _ drinking Fuel like 19mpg on motor way silly.

also ive issuse with gearbox , the gearing dont quite seem right 5th and 6th dont seems right 3k = 70mph , other than that im very very happy with her , may have to pull gearbox out tho.

need a local REMAP QUICKLY >


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just read uour thread, car looks great


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

cheers bro.

yeah ive changed loads on her , mechanically , makes me laugh this labour of Love where do you stop spending money.

Temp Remap i need so bad.
will say the tho V xxmax extreme shocks is different class , the drive down from Brixton to Portsmouth drives so solid.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Steve I have had a fair few remaps in my time and I would make the effort and get down to Wak it's about 260miles for me and worth every yard because of his dedication and attention to detail.

With MPG like that I'm guessing you have a fueling issue "no shit sherlock" caused by MAF, leeks etc etc

WAK will find it.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah - im unsure where WAK is in the UK .

just clocked up 182 miles today , still no light on dash well happy with the drive


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Steve-c said:


> cheer Jamman
> 
> i need a REMAP BADLY _ drinking Fuel like 19mpg on motor way silly.
> 
> ...


lots of things could be using additional fuel. logging required.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Awesome work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

cheers lads - Matt + T3RBO

going to get a Temp remap , or fuel adjusted , its shocking the fuel drinking , but i read many times ive installed 3" downpipe so remap well needed , also i change me dv007 its an old one could be warn , as ive NO BOOST at all its very odd i had loads of push , for about hour - then herd a pop and now nothing i can here turbo winding up but seems not to be working i check all hoses again.its was a moster pulled like a train maybe ive killed the Turbo.((( or im hoping ive killed the turbo as this give me a good reason to to install a hybrid.

i will check all hoses over the weekend

drives fine tho massive difference on the way the car handles on the road is class not really hard , but the way it holds the road now very pleased with her.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

hey up m8 ive just read all the post's and what an ace read , keep up good work m8 !


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

aww cheers dude

yeah i know every nut and bolt personally on this car and had much help info wise from this wonderful site.
still a lot i want to do on this car like my engine change + turbo.

one thing ive leant about these cars is your always chasing faults.
what i mean is you fix one thing then something else go's.

only parts ive not touched yet is the Engine and rear diff both are heading for a full rebuild well new engine block i be happy with 400+ , but the engines blocks im looking into will go up 650+Bhp 
we will see what the next few months bring.

8)

http://s1155.photobucket.com/albums/p56 ... Audi%20TT/


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

ive a gut feeling ive popped my turbo - just been hunting around read info's

i try and describe - car was pulling like a train all the way 120miles or so ,i pulled away quite hard and herd a POP , and then a funny fusing sound above 3k - car still has power but would say no boost.

50% of me thinking shit there go's a £230 turbo k04

the other 50% of me is thinking if this is popped HYBRID all the way ........

i have to pull off intake - and check pipes very annoying


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Alot of effort has gone in to this huge respect for doing it all yourself 8) 8)


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

cheers bro - wont be doing much on car ' snowed right in at mo ...

im looking at hybrids this morning + exhaust Mani's


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

you see all the effort paid off still - just passed MOT _ straight Through 2nd year running now .

no advisories - inspector said she's a good one - loads of bling your carnt see till shes' on the ramp....

Thanks to everyone at http://www.motportsmouth.com/ great place good people - good laugh


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

What an excellent thread, go d knows how I've missed it until now 

I'm going to be fitting my FMIC over the next few weeks, so a lot of useful pics in here for me 

Car is looking awesome Steve, wish I could do this much myself...

John


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

awww cheers man - if can be any help fella just ask but u never know.

cars been great this last year - Temp sensor went , 5min fix .but other than that ive done around 7k miles no problems.
yeah the front mounted intercooler - my only tip i can give. take your time and make double sure all the intercooler clamps are done up mega tight.dont want a clamp to pop off behind the bumper its a bugger.

looking to change the rest of the exhaust next ( blue flame - or miltek not sure yet but a treat as she passed.)
you know i only cleaned the car for the 2nd time in a year - and that was because of the Mot.LOL.shameful.
this year i will spend some time on her body work just to finish her off.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

What was your turbo issues in the end, boost pipe?


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

Nitrojosh said:


> What was your turbo issues in the end, boost pipe?


loose intercooler pipe clamp .


----------



## Greenja (Nov 4, 2013)

Brilliant thread, proper enjoyed reading through all that. Glad she's still running sweet!

Still got any plans for the hybrid? :twisted:


----------

